# keeping my dog outside in the summer in a warm climate



## dogdog (May 11, 2010)

so I have been keeping my fox terrier inclosed on my patio while I'm at work for the last few years. I just recently transfered my job from santa cruz CA to Houston TX and I am concerned about the heat in the summer here. I just moved into a town house with a large inclosed patio just like my last place and I plan on keepng my dog outside while I'm at work. In santa cruz it rarly gets much hotter than low 80's in the summer but here in houston I can expect mid 90's for most of the summer. 
Can I keep my dog outside in this kind of weather as long as he has water and shade? 
suggestions on keeping him cool?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

In Houston, you can expect temperatures in the summer to reach over 100 degrees, with humidity in the 75% and up range quite often.

I really would not recommend keeping your dog outside for longer than an hour at a time during the summer in Texas, especially since he is not accustomed to our climate here.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Sure, if you only work an hour or so a day.

You should absolutely not leave a dog outside in Houston during the summer for extended periods of time. I know people do and their dogs are in very poor condition ad are often dehydrated and sick.

It can reach temperatures upwards of 100 degrees.

Water and shade won't do much to keep your dog cool. I've personally seen temperatures in south Houston reach *105 degrees in the shade *of my backyard.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I grew up in Houston and my dogs were always fine outside all day, given shade and water. They were never dehydrated and sick and in perfect health.

Playing frisbee for an hour in the heat was a strain, but not just hanging out.

I was out there with them for hours, sometimes days when out camping, and usually working outside all day myself.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

TxRider said:


> I grew up in Houston and my dogs were always fine outside all day, given shade and water. They were never dehydrated and sick and in perfect health.
> 
> Playing frisbee for an hour in the heat was a strain, but not just hanging out.
> 
> I was out there with them for hours, sometimes days when out camping, and usually working outside all day myself.


We've had two completely different experiences, then. 

I've personally come across several families who had lost their dogs to heatstroke here. The dogs were simply outside, just hanging out. Had water and shade.

I suppose it's all in experience. :S But, with mine taken into consideration, I hope you can understand why I'd not hesitate to tell someone not to keep their dog outside in these circumstances.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not qualified to answer as I live in New England but I did have a quick thought - is there room on your patio for a kiddie pool for cooling off?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

TxRider said:


> I grew up in Houston and my dogs were always fine outside all day, given shade and water. They were never dehydrated and sick and in perfect health.
> 
> Playing frisbee for an hour in the heat was a strain, but not just hanging out.
> 
> I was out there with them for hours, sometimes days when out camping, and usually working outside all day myself.


I live in the Tampa Bay area of FL and see people out jogging with their dogs in the heat of summer. STUPID. And dangerous. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.

I care enough about the health and comfort of my dogs to keep them inside.


----------



## LaurenE (Mar 16, 2010)

Ugh, Dallas summers are bad but Houston is BRUTAL. The humidity is out of control and it will definitely be in the 100's, not the 90's. Obviously its going to depend on the dog, what kind of provisions you make for keeping cool, etc. but honestly I think its a really bad idea. A kiddie pool could help but the water would have to be kept impeccably clean or else you'll be overrun by mosquitoes--you could end up with a swarm of them just in the time that you're at work. Any other alternatives for where your dog could stay during the day?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you install a doggie door to the air conditioned room inside?


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> I live in the Tampa Bay area of FL and see people out jogging with their dogs in the heat of summer. STUPID. And dangerous. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.
> 
> I care enough about the health and comfort of my dogs to keep them inside.


Not allowing your dog outside for more than an hour, and not exercising it outside for most of the year just sounds completely silly to me, unless your dog has serious health issues.

The big reason dogs die outside in Houston is people not using heartworm preventive. That will take a dog out when it's still young and any dog that spends any time outside in Houston will get them, and way too many people don't give a monthly preventive. That and flea infestations.

The heat just isn't a big problem for a healthy dog there. Millions of them live and even work outside in Houston just fine. You just don't want to exercise them too much and overheat them.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> Can you install a doggie door to the air conditioned room inside?


I think that's the best idea, imo. I wouldn't put my dog's health at risk by leaving him outside for long periods of time during the summer.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

My biggest concern is that this is a dog that simply isn't USED to our climate. It's a sort of a culture shock, if you will. And, yes, dogs can experience it just as humans can.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The main question to you is WHY do you want to keep your dog outside during the workday?

If the dog destructive in the house? Is he not fully housetrained? Does he have a medical reason he can't hold his bladder for the time of the workday? Do you simply think he likes being outside better than inside?

Like people, some dogs can tolerate heat better than others. BUT... over 100 degrees with high humidity is HOT and very difficult on both a human and a dog. Shade helps but does nothing for the humidity and a hot air temperature is still hot. Water left out will warm up quickly to around air temperature (or warmer in the sun) which will do little to cool off a hot dog. 

Playing with your dog or taking him for walks in the heat is one thing because you are there to observe his behavior to look for signs of overheating/heat stroke. If you are NOT there, a dog can rapidly progress from heat exhaustion to heat stroke to worse, death. People are poor at recognizing signs of heat illness in other humans and themselves, it is way too common to see children playing sports in the south in the summer end up with heat illnesses even to the point of going to the ER; your dog can't dial 911.

Doggie doors are great if you have a secured patio, and that would be my first suggestion. If you are worried about stray cats etc entering, then get the kind with the collar "key" 
Otherwise, I suggest using a baby gate to contain him to one dog-safe room for the few weeks in the new place until you feel he is trustworthy around the house. Or there is nothing wrong with keeping him gated in one room while you are at work indefinitely.

ETA: Another thing to consider is summer thunderstorms. Unless the patio is fully covered, a strong rainstorm with lightening is going to be pretty miserable for your dog in addition to potentially dangerous (lightening, high winds can blow debris around or knock over a dog house).


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

lol, It totally hasn't been in the upper 90s/lower 100s yet.

Check the weather. If there are no clouds and the weather is in the 90s or more don't keep him out there. On a cloudy day (given the temperature is less than, say, 93 or so) I would say it's okay as long as there's plenty of water and plenty of shade.

I do think the doggy door is a really good idea for you, though, like Shell mentioned.


----------



## LaurenE (Mar 16, 2010)

Karinia said:


> lol, It totally hasn't been in the upper 90s/lower 100s yet.
> 
> Check the weather. If there are no clouds and the weather is in the 90s or more don't keep him out there. On a cloudy day (given the temperature is less than, say, 93 or so) I would say it's okay as long as there's plenty of water and plenty of shade.
> 
> I do think the doggy door is a really good idea for you, though, like Shell mentioned.


No, not _yet_ lol. Its still the first half of May. I'm in Dallas and our high right now is still around 90, Sunday it was cool enough to need a jacket. But by mid-June until September at the earliest it is going to be HOT here--and in Houston. 

I agree that on the days when the weather is not going to be extremely hot and humid it would be fine for the dog to be outside. But there are going to be long periods of time when there aren't any of those "cooler" days, so there needs to be a back-up plan.

I agree with Infiniti in that my biggest concern is that the dog isn't acclimated to the climate here yet and thus the owner doesn't know how the dog is going to react. And TxRider is right that alot of dogs stay outside in Houston all summer and make it ok. But they are probably accustomed to the climate. They're also probably pretty darn hot lol. And YES, your dog must be on a heartworm preventative! Sooo many dogs here get heartworms and it is so sad, especially since it is something so easy to protect against.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I have to second everything Shell said.

Why is it that you want your dog to remain outside during the day? 

There are many dogs that are left outside during the day here in Texas. They have been raised that way, or acclimated to be that way, and are accustomed to that, and it's something that I, personally, don't agree with. My uncle, when he was alive, had a beautiful farm near Waco. He had dogs there that he kept outside. But his farm had tons of huge oak trees all over the place, and the dogs had a very large pen where they were kept when they couldn't be supervised. In their pen they had a very plush doghouse that my uncle built them that had heating and cooling units, as well as lighting, and a covered porch. And their pen was situated underneath a large oak tree, and it backed up to the house.

I've lived in Texas all my life. This year has been a strange year, weather-wise. We've had a very weird winter where we've had abnormal snowfall and it's gotten colder than normal. This May has been cooler than normal, as it's usually getting pretty hot with some consistency right about now. I honestly don't know what THIS summer will bring, because I am totally stumped with what's been going on! LOL

However, TYPICAL Texas summers are very hot and humid, with little rainfall. And FULL of tortuous mosquitoes and fleas. And a dog that is accustomed to a mild climate of more temperate weather won't find that comfortable at all.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

LaurenE said:


> No, not _yet_ lol. Its still the first half of May. I'm in Dallas and our high right now is still around 90, Sunday it was cool enough to need a jacket. But by mid-June until September at the earliest it is going to be HOT here--and in Houston.


No joke, haha. I love hot weather, but I'm a little nervous about this summer.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I grew up in Houston and had outdoor dogs but really I wouldn't recommend it. Even back then we brought the dogs in during the summer afternoons. As said, Houston summers are really brutal. It can get way over 100 and the humidity will make it feel 10x worse. Really, you will step outside and then be drenched from sweat. It's completely miserable outside. 

I live in College Station right now and it's reminding me why I won't be staying in south Texas after this... I miss Oklahoma. It's hot there but the humidity here is what will kill you. I'm already dying enough now and it's just in the mid 90s most days. We got up to 97 degrees the other day. 

Ick.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

QuidditchGirl said:


> I'm not qualified to answer as I live in New England but I did have a quick thought - is there room on your patio for a kiddie pool for cooling off?


I'm in New Hampshire and our summers get hot enough that I wouldn't leave my dogs outside


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

As someone who owned dogs as well as spending half my life working outside 8-12 hours a day in the sun in Houston, it's something that both humans and dogs acclimate to every spring as it gets hotter, and un-acclimate to every winter when it gets cool.

It's hard on humans who spend all their time in the AC, and is for dogs who stay inside in the AC all the time as well. If your out in it every day you acclimate pretty quickly and so will a healthy dog.

Mine spend all their time in my house now, and it gets significantly hotter here in Dallas, and they suffer all the more for it when we do go out in the summer for exercise.

Fleas and mosquitoes are a bigger worry in Houston, there are places where dogs can be eaten alive and miserable from them, people too, and if the mosquitoes are thick where you happen to be, being outside is nothing man nor beast should have to endure. Fleas you just have to kill, and keep from breeding inside or out, or inside will be no better than outside.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

For the mosquitoes you can put a bunch of softener sheets in his collar if he doesn't eat them. I don't know how safe softener sheets are for dogs, but I know they repel mosquitoes.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Heat Index

There's a table and an explanation in the above link, but having a glance at the heat index chart will help to give you an idea of the effects of heat+humidity on humans. You'll have to make some assumptions to how it affects dogs.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks, Shell. That was a great idea to post that! 

To the OP ... You might want to give some consideration to yourself as well, seeing as you've moved from a much milder climate yourself. Our summers are NOT for the meek, to say the very least. Some may say I am being dramatic, but again, I have lived here all my life, and although I am used to it, I realize easily that it just ain't like this in many other parts of the U.S. LOTS of people I know who have relocated here from California, the Northeast, the Northwest, the Midwest are all absolutely MISERABLE their first several years here in the summer. 

I'm spoiled to my air conditioning, I will admit. And you won't find many homes, apartments or businesses in this entire state without centralized air conditioning, by the way.  Our cars come standard with it, as well. My dog is also spoiled to air conditioning. When it's hot outside (which it really hasn't been yet this year), she really doesn't want to be outside very long, and neither do I! 

So, I really ask you to reconsider having your dog stay outside all day while you are at work. Perhaps install a doggie door if he really likes being outside, so as to give him the option to go outside occasionally throughout the day, housetrain him if he is not already, fully exercise him and stimulate his mind if you are worried about destructive boredom, consider doggie daycare if you really can't trust him inside all day. But please consider alternatives to leaving him outside in the Houston heat and humidity this summer, and subsequent summers. 

ETA: Keep in mind, also, that dogs do not possess sweat glands over their entire bodies like humans do, and they do not sweat to regulate their body temperature, thus they cannot sweat in order to cool themselves. They pant in order to attempt to cool themselves. For this reason, and the fact they are covered in hair, they can't cool off near as quickly as humans, and are more easily prone to suffering heat stress, heat exhaustion and heat stroke.


----------



## Tails (Apr 5, 2010)

I live in South Florida, a few miles north of Miami and it gets very hot and humid here. I have lived here for 4 years and do not have AC in my house. I personally prefer to let my body adjust to the environment that I live in. 
I find it harder to go from cold inside to hot outside than to live with one constant temp. Of course I know that I am not the norm, most people's eyes pop out when I mention I have no AC. My dog has done just fine living without AC also.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

infiniti said:


> To the OP ... You might want to give some consideration to yourself as well, seeing as you've moved from a much milder climate yourself. Our summers are NOT for the meek, to say the very least. Some may say I am being dramatic, but again, I have lived here all my life, and although I am used to it, I realize easily that it just ain't like this in many other parts of the U.S. LOTS of people I know who have relocated here from California, the Northeast, the Northwest, the Midwest are all absolutely MISERABLE their first several years here in the summer.


Having lived in south-central Florida for years, I was always amused at the number of northerners who came to vacation in the spring and fall and promptly bought a home, having enjoyed a beautiful week of 80 degree clear days in March.... only to suffer come the 90 degree days of May and the 95-100 degree days (with matching humidity!) of August. 

In general, everyone new-ish or visiting to the state would grossly underestimate the strain that heat puts on the body. A good example would be to observe at Disney World or Universal Studios on a hot day and see how many vacationers needed to be assisted by park staff into an air-conditioned place and given ice water. A lot! Or the beach-goers out roasting in the midday sun while all the locals are taking their siesta in a cool house from noon till 3 pm. By evening the vacationers are sick and sunburnt and the locals are back out to enjoy themselves safely.

Let your dog be able to do the same-- retreat from the heat of the midday -- so he doesn't end up like the vacationers; sick and miserable.

Its also a matter of architectural design:
I have also lived in Central America with no A/C and was quite comfortable with it. The homes had lots of windows for air flow, wide sloping roofs that shaded the windows all day, central courtyards with open living space so the "living room" and "dining room" were often only walled on the exterior sides (plus a roof of course). Tiled floors held the nighttime coolness well compared to carpet. Appliances and electronics that generated heat were used minimally. For better or worse, since air conditioning has become commonplace across the US South, homes have been built in the opposite way-- to keep air flow minimal so as not to lose the artificial cold air which makes them horrible at passive (natural) cooling.

The reason I mention all this is that you might find your new home to be well designed for shade and air flow and it might be tolerable for the dog. But I wouldn't bet on it and I sure would have a backup plan in place.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

Tails said:


> I live in South Florida, a few miles north of Miami and it gets very hot and humid here. I have lived here for 4 years and do not have AC in my house. I personally prefer to let my body adjust to the environment that I live in.
> I find it harder to go from cold inside to hot outside than to live with one constant temp. Of course I know that I am not the norm, most people's eyes pop out when I mention I have no AC. My dog has done just fine living without AC also.


I wish I could convince my SO to do this with me. We compromise and now we keep our AC on at 79/78 or 77 if James sneaks a degree on me. However, I'm trying to not use the AC at all unless the temp outside is 85+.

My coworkers keep the AC on at 71. I can't stand it. When I walk outside in 90+ temps I get an instant headache.


I must admit that I probably had a worse experience going to Canada than those coming from Canada to Texas probably have. Because of the lack of humidity I guess I didn't notice how hot it was outside. It was so beautiful, in the low 80s in July. I came back to Texas with the most horrible sunburn I've ever had. When I told people I went to Canada in response to my sunburn they were amazed.. and lolled a lot.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Tails said:


> I live in South Florida, a few miles north of Miami and it gets very hot and humid here. I have lived here for 4 years and do not have AC in my house. I personally prefer to let my body adjust to the environment that I live in.
> I find it harder to go from cold inside to hot outside than to live with one constant temp. Of course I know that I am not the norm, most people's eyes pop out when I mention I have no AC. My dog has done just fine living without AC also.


Yup and people lived here in Texas without air conditioning for 150 years or more, Hmm counting the native population tens of thousands of years.

My mom grew up south of Houston with no AC, and her mom and dad before her. And shockingly enough they had dogs that were just fine too.

The houses back then had lots of windows along every wall, and just a cross breeze through the house.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Shell said:


> Heat Index
> 
> There's a table and an explanation in the above link, but having a glance at the heat index chart will help to give you an idea of the effects of heat+humidity on humans. You'll have to make some assumptions to how it affects dogs.


If you notice the effects listed are for humans in high risk groups not healthy adults.


----------



## dogdog (May 11, 2010)

TxRider said:


> As someone who owned dogs as well as spending half my life working outside 8-12 hours a day in the sun in Houston, *it's something that both humans and dogs acclimate to every spring *as it gets hotter, and un-acclimate to every winter when it gets cool.
> 
> It's hard on humans who spend all their time in the AC, and is for dogs who stay inside in the AC all the time as well. If your out in it every day you acclimate pretty quickly and so will a healthy dog.
> 
> ...


 My dog has been outside this spring so far and seems to be doing just fine as it slowly gets warmer. I'm just concerned about having him outside when it start's really heating up. I have a doggy door but he only has access to it when I'm home because he chews on things like power cords and the furniture when I'm gone and I only use AC when I'm home so it's just as hot inside my place as it is outside during the day. As for getting used to the weather myself. Being that I'm pretty thin I've found that I do much better than a lot of people that have lived around here in the heat there entire lives as I did when I lived in Georgia too. My biggest complaint about the weather is how they blast you with the AC anyplace you go indoors down here. One of my co-workers says that everything is bigger in Texas..........including the people LOL


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

dogdog said:


> My dog has been outside this spring so far and seems to be doing just fine as it slowly gets warmer. I'm just concerned about having him outside when it start's really heating up. I have a doggy door but he only has access to it when I'm home because he chews on things like power cords and the furniture when I'm gone and I only use AC when I'm home so it's just as hot inside my place as it is outside during the day. As for getting used to the weather myself. Being that I'm pretty thin I've found that I do much better than a lot of people that have lived around here in the heat there entire lives as I did when I lived in Georgia too. My biggest complaint about the weather is how they blast you with the AC anyplace you go indoors down here. One of my co-workers says that everything is bigger in Texas..........including the people LOL


A lot of people who live here grew up with AC, something that sprang up in about the 1950's-60's and rarely go out in the heat and do anything these days, of course they will have trouble with it when they do. I am at risk of becoming one of them these days... 

If he has shade where there is breeze and plenty of water he should be just fine.

A shady spot set up where he can scrape a cool spot to lay in shady dirt is a favorite for dogs. Not a lot different than southern Georgia I wouldn't think.

Just make sure he's getting his HW preventives, like clockwork.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

TxRider said:


> If you notice the effects listed are for humans in high risk groups not healthy adults.


Yep, but it is reasonable to consider an un-acclimated dog (who can't cool off like a human) to be at a risk similar to "high risk" humans (like the elderly).

The table also give a "feels like" temperature from which anyone can make their own assumptions about how that will effect them and their pets.



> My dog has been outside this spring so far and seems to be doing just fine as it slowly gets warmer. I'm just concerned about having him outside when it start's really heating up. I have a doggy door but he only has access to it when I'm home because he chews on things like power cords and the furniture when I'm gone and I only use AC when I'm home so it's just as hot inside my place as it is outside during the day.


You might consider blocking off a portion of the house adjacent to the doggie door with an ex-pen or a baby gate to give him a safe inside area. 
You may find that you need to keep the A/C on somewhat during the day (for example, I set my a/c to 78 all summer; cool enough for the dog and humans inside but not so chilly it makes walking outside tough on the body. With shades drawn on the full sun windows, it doesn't actually run all that much)

Basically, I would make sure to have a back-up plan and NOT assume the dog will do fine in the hottest days of summer. A problem is that you won't be there during the heat of the afternoon to SEE how your dog is doing.


----------



## dogdog (May 11, 2010)

Shell said:


> Yep, but it is reasonable to consider an un-acclimated dog (who can't cool off like a human) to be at a risk similar to "high risk" humans (like the elderly).
> 
> The table also give a "feels like" temperature from which anyone can make their own assumptions about how that will effect them and their pets.
> 
> ...


 I think I'll do this and set him up with a box fan as well.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> I live in the Tampa Bay area of FL and see people out jogging with their dogs in the heat of summer. STUPID. And dangerous. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.
> 
> I care enough about the health and comfort of my dogs to keep them inside.


Why is it stupid? If the jogger is conditioned enough to run in the middle of the day in the summer in Florida, and they run with their dog, then the dog is probably conditioned enough to handle it just fine. I am not saying I would do it with a heavy coated Northern breed. Or a breed with a short snout or known for being intolerant of heat, but other breeds if they run with the owner all year..... No big deal. 


Dogs have lived for centuries in all climates without heat or AC. They handle it just fine in most cases. They find shelter in the cold and shade in the heat. 


I too live in West Central Florida. Between Tampa and Plant City. I am the fourth generation in my family to be born here. I am old enough to remember when we got our first wall unit air conditioner. Then we really stepped up and got central AC. 

Our dogs did fine.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> =TxRider;806997]Not allowing your dog outside for more than an hour, and not exercising it outside for most of the year just sounds completely silly to me, unless your dog has serious health issues.


Where did you get that, and who said anything about not allowing my dogs outside for more than an hour, and not exercising them for most of the year? Are you hearing voices? 

Seriously, FL is gawd-awful hot and HUMID in the summer, to where you can hardly breathe, and I would never keep my dogs outside for hours, nor would I exercise them in the heat of the day. There are alternatives, like swimming, and running along the beach before the sun rises, or later in the evening. Common sense dictates in my household.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> =JohnnyBandit;807609]Why is it stupid? If the jogger is conditioned enough to run in the middle of the day in the summer in Florida, and they run with their dog, then the dog is probably conditioned enough to handle it just fine. I am not saying I would do it with a heavy coated Northern breed. Or a breed with a short snout or known for being intolerant of heat, but other breeds if they run with the owner all year..... No big deal.


What's the point of jogging/running in the mid-day sun, subjecting themselves and their dogs to possible heat stroke! THAT's what I find stupid. Just last week, I hosed down a jogger's dog who had obviously had it, because he wasn't getting up and continuing, period. The guy was PO'd at the dog, too, the #@+* fool, and HE was lobster red, breathing hard, and looked terrible. 



> Dogs have lived for centuries in all climates without heat or AC. They handle it just fine in most cases. They find shelter in the cold and shade in the heat.


Sure, but the Husky mix across the alley sure isn't happy chained up outside ALL DAY and ALL NIGHT. He's still alive and breathing in and out. Doesn't make it right. 



> I too live in West Central Florida. Between Tampa and Plant City. I am the fourth generation in my family to be born here. I am old enough to remember when we got our first wall unit air conditioner. Then we really stepped up and got central AC.


I'm from MN, live on the Gulf Coast (St. Petersburg) and I prefer to be comfortable; heat when it's freezing in the winter, and AC when it's hot, although I've not used the heat in FL in 10 years, as it hasn't been cold enough. 



> Our dogs did fine.


My dogs do just fine, too, and they prefer the sofa and AC comfort to being outside in the stinkin' muggy heat!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Where did you get that, and who said anything about not allowing my dogs outside for more than an hour, and not exercising them for most of the year? Are you hearing voices?





infiniti said:


> I really would not recommend keeping your dog outside for longer than an hour at a time during the summer in Texas, especially since he is not accustomed to our climate here.


Yes I am hearing voices... If your dog isn't even to be outside an hour, it's certainly not going to exercise much, and in Houston it is hot most of the year.



> Seriously, FL is gawd-awful hot and HUMID in the summer, to where you can hardly breathe, and I would never keep my dogs outside for hours, nor would I exercise them in the heat of the day. There are alternatives, like swimming, and running along the beach before the sun rises, or later in the evening. Common sense dictates in my household.


Million of dogs run, play fetch, do agility, compete in disc dog competitions, hunt and everything else dogs do, year round, in Florida and Houston, just fine.

Millions of people work hard all day out in the heat in Florida as well, it's not any harder to breathe than anywhere else.

Yes you can run a dog for miles and over exercise and overheat the dog in the heat of the day, you do have to watch for that if you are working your dog hard in the heat. 

But just being outside laying around in the shade with plenty of water is no threat whatsoever to most dogs health.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

TxRider said:


> Million of dogs run, play fetch, do agility, compete in disc dog competitions, hunt and everything else dogs do, year round, in Florida and Houston, just fine.


We actually would cancel our agility classes when it got too hot and we also didn't run until the evening. It would be stupid to run the dogs in the heat of the day.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

TxRider said:


> Yes I am hearing voices... If your dog isn't even to be outside an hour, it's certainly not going to exercise much, and in Houston it is hot most of the year.


Infiniti said an hour at a time; there is nothing wrong with a 30-45 minute walk, followed by some time in the shade or near a fan and getting water (or ice cubes like my dog loves) before more activity. Keeping the longer walks or any jogging to the morning and evening hours is just good practice; is it completely required with every dog? No, but no dog will be hurt by keeping him out of the sun/heat during the midday while the opposite is not true.

Every situation is different; not just the difference in dogs but in physical area. A grassy yard with dirt to dig into is going to be a lot cooler than a concrete patio or worse, an asphalted patio. Big shade trees are better than walls and roofs for shade because trees allow better airflow. 

Even location within a city can make a difference of several degrees-- parking lots and large buildings produce heat islands so a suburban yard can easily be 85 degrees at ground level while a townhome patio backing to a parking lot can be 90 degrees. Or being near a body of water. My city isn't huge but just 5 miles or so from downtown was where the original "summer homes" of the rich were built because it is/was noticeably cooler there, even without significant elevation etc changes.

I spent years training and competing with horses in central Florida. It was often 90+ degrees for our summer shows. Horses can sweat but we still made sure to provide COOL water between each event, to walk them slowly in the shade and let them stand in the shade, to rinse them with a cool hose afterwards, to trailer them to events very early in the AM to make it cooler in the trailer (which was then parked in the shade if possible), and to take care of ourselves with plenty of water and sunscreen. The same concept works for dogs--- don't stop doing things, change HOW and WHEN you do them.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Personally I take advantage of the fact that I live in the 21st century. AC is available. I will use it. I'm not going to sit and sweat in my house when its 95 degrees outside and just as hot in the house if I didn't turn on the AC. Unless you sit on your rear the whole time you're home. And I personally wouldn;t keep my dogs outside without me being there no matter where I lived.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Personally, I work during the day during the week, so I don't have to worry about being out in the heat in the "red zone" time of day. In the evenings, Bella and I do walk and we play and I let her run. Being that I am native here, I am not a moron and I don't over-exert myself in the heat. Bella's a pretty smart cookie too, and when she gets tired, she slows down and rests. She's originally from Oklahoma, so it's not too different here than where she's from ... maybe a little warmer in the winter with not as much snow. 

During the day, however, she is safely inside the house, chilling in the A/C, watching Animal Planet if she wishes. I don't have a doggy door, but my daughter gets home from school around 1pm and lets her outside then for a potty break, and some playtime.

On the weekends, we go and do things, but I am not much of an outdoorsy type of person. I don't camp, there's no beach near me, I'm in a suburban city. So we go to the dog park (indoors and A/C), or the pet stores, or visit friends, take walks or play in the backyard (gets old). We could go out to the lake but I don't have a boat, and most of the public access areas are for fishing and I don't want Bella getting a fish hook in her paw from some careless fisherman. 

Things are actually pretty boring and low-key in my life ... no drama but no real thrill, either. LOL


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Personally I take advantage of the fact that I live in the 21st century. AC is available. I will use it. I'm not going to sit and sweat in my house when its 95 degrees outside and just as hot in the house if I didn't turn on the AC. Unless you sit on your rear the whole time you're home. And I personally wouldn;t keep my dogs outside without me being there no matter where I lived.


AMEN! Some people choose to forego AC and sweat, and to live and/or work in the sweltering heat. Fine. I certainly don't want to live like that, and I'm not about to subject my dogs and cats to it, either! When given the choice, my dogs choose to be inside, where it's cool (preferrably in front of the fan)! lol And they're very active, athletic dogs. They're also intelligent. Why lay outside panting in the heat (even the shade) when they can lay/play in the cool comfort inside!


----------

